# Karpfenmontage



## bladerrunner112 (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Kann man die Boillis nicht irgendwie am Hacken hängen;+ ist mir viel zu ansträngend am teich rumzufummeln und wenn ich schon daran denke die Boillis zu durchbohren weil sie zu hart sind das ist nichts für mich:e :e #h


----------



## BadPoldi (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,

nein das ist nicht sehr wirkungsvoll... außerdem würden die brechen. hart sind die boilis eigentlich nicht. normalerweise brauchst du keinen bohrer. aber manche trocknen sie in der luft bis sie steinhart sind zum aufbewahren oder andere konservieren mit zucker/salz. dann brauchst natürlich einen bohrer. aber wenn die immer schön in der tüte hast (oder eimer) und immer nur soviel auftaust bzw. kaufst wie du brauchst sind die auch nicht hart....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

servus#h
badPoldi hat voll recht,aber wenn dir das zu mühsam ist versuch es mal mit einem frischen frolic.das kannst du mit dem haken einfach durchboren.aber vorsicht auf deine finger!!nimm ein halbes,denke aber weite gewaltwürfe übersteht das sicher nicht.
lg rob#h


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

Hähä Bladerrunner112, das ist irgendwie ein ziemlich lustiges Statement von Dir, zumindest mußte ich ein bißchen schmunzeln, denn ohne Fleiss kein Preis... :q  :q 

Nein, mal ehrlich - ein Boilie auf dem Haken ist einfach nur unpraktikabel, denn erstens könntest Du nicht mit einer normalen Festbleimontage angeln, weil sich der Fisch bei einem Biss aufgrund der Härte des Boilies nicht selbst haken könnte und zweitens würde auch bei einer Laufbleimontage ein Anhieb nur schwer durchkommen, selbst wenn die Hakenspitze frei liegt.

Wenn Du den Boilie nicht durchbohren oder -stechen willst, um ihn auf das Haar zu ziehen, benutze doch D-Rigs oder No-Knots mit Baitloop und Baitbands. Einfach das Baitband in den kleinen Ring oder in die Vorfachschlaufe einschlaufen und den Boilie in dem Gummiband fxieren. Hält auch super. Du kannst das Ganze auch mit einem normalen Haken und einem Baitband probieren, sprich den Boilie auf der Rückseite des Hakens am Schenkel fixieren.

Pilkman


----------

